# Endlich mal: Ein eigenes Unterforum für das Sauerland



## Ehrenfeld (30. März 2016)

*Von Iserlohn bis Marsberg, vom Möhnesee bis nach Olpe: Ob Trails in Werdohl oder Bikeparks in Willingen und Winterberg, hier ist Platz für alle Themen rund um das Sauerland, das als Unterforum bisher ein schwarzer Fleck auf der Lokalforen-Landkarte war.*

Wenn bestehende Themen aus anderen Lokalforen hier verschoben werden sollen (bitte vorher im Thema abklären) oder jemand Lust hat, hier als Moderator zu wirken, bitte eine kurze Mail an den Support oder per PN an mich.

Viel Spaß im Forum!


----------



## Marc B (30. März 2016)

Geniale Sache! Passt super für mich in meiner neuen Wahlheimat 

Danke und viele Grüße aus Olsberg,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (30. März 2016)

Schön im Dreiländereck OWL, Münsterland und Sauerland zu wohnen. Wo iste igentlich die Grenze? Die A44 vielleicht?Grüsse aus LP


----------



## Eddigofast (31. März 2016)

Gute Sache!  Hier mal eine schöne Strecke aus meiner direkten Nachbarschaft: http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...uerland-sks-bike-trail-sundern-nr-46/9510535/  starten würde ich an den Tennisplätzen(Settmeckestraße 120) dort ist unterhalb ein kleiner Parkplatz.


----------



## Xyz79 (1. April 2016)

Auch nicht viel los hier. 
Aber die Sauerländer haben wenigstens ein eigenes Unterforum. 
Im Gegensatz zu uns Siegerländern.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (2. April 2016)

Auch wenn Sauer- und Siegerländer ja 2 paar Schuhe sind , wäre ich auch dafür das man Sauer-und Siegerland zu einem Forum zusammenfast


----------



## Mountain77 (2. April 2016)

Müsste das Upland nicht auch mit aufgenommen werden?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (3. April 2016)

Upland ist Sauerland ! Darfst also was schreiben hier


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. April 2016)

Warum ist das Upland (Hessen) Sauerland (NRW)?  Das dürfen die alten Upländer nicht hören


----------



## DaCrazyP (3. April 2016)

Sehr gut, ein solches Unterforum habe ich lange vermisst. Allerdings gibt es auch wenig Beiträge hier zum nördlichen Sauerland rund um Iserlohn. Vielleicht ändert es sich ja bald mal!


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (4. April 2016)

Ich war Samstag, als auch Sonntag zwischen Neheim, Iserlohn und Balve unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (6. April 2016)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Auch nicht viel los hier.
> .



Naja, Freesoul hat den Bereich auch erst zwei Tage vor deinem Beitrag das Sauerlandforum eröffnet, das muss sich auch erst einmal rumsprechen.


----------



## hubi1979 (6. April 2016)

Hallo. Coole Idee und schöne Grüße aus Niedersfeld.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. April 2016)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Naja, Freesoul hat den Bereich auch erst zwei Tage vor deinem Beitrag das Sauerlandforum eröffnet, das muss sich auch erst einmal rumsprechen.


War ja auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint.


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2016)

Hehe, wird sich schon mit Leben füllen hier. 

In welchem Lokalforum hat man sich denn vorher herumgetrieben? (bin neu zugezogen)

LG,
Marc


----------



## Dominik1982 (10. April 2016)

Juhuu endlich ein eigenes Sauerland Forum  Ein Hallo aus Iserlohn.


----------



## JD117 (25. April 2016)

Allerbeste Grüße aus dem Bereich Meschede! Falls mal jemand in der Gegend ist und einen Mitfahrer sucht oder Tipps zu schönen Touren rund um den Hennesee zwischen Stimmstamm, Homert und Ramsbeck braucht - immer gerne melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. April 2016)

Hey zusammen! Super Sache, hatte die Anfrage an die Mods schon vor einem Jahr gestellt! Klasse Sache!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. April 2016)

JD117 schrieb:


> Allerbeste Grüße aus dem Bereich Meschede! Falls mal jemand in der Gegend ist und einen Mitfahrer sucht oder Tipps zu schönen Touren rund um den Hennesee zwischen Stimmstamm, Homert und Ramsbeck braucht - immer gerne melden!



Hey Jan,
wie schon beschrieben, rund um den "Lago di Henne" machen wir die Trails unsicher...einfach mal mitkommen!


----------



## Deleted 382701 (29. April 2016)

Super, ein Sauerland Bike Forum. Viele Grüße aus Warstein


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da schliesse ich mich an endlich und lass mal einen Gruss aus der Schmallenberger Ecke hier!!!

Gruss,Werner


----------



## basmati (12. Mai 2016)

Sauerland Läuft!


----------



## Baujahr56 (13. Juli 2016)

Sauerland Läuft?


----------



## HSK-Lisa (6. Januar 2017)

Das wurde ja mal Zeit


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Januar 2017)

Fährt in diesem Jahr noch jemand bei der WWBT mit? 
Am komemnden Sonntag geht es in Capelle los.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Januar 2017)

Letztes Jahr bin ich ein paar Mal mitgefahren, keine Ahnung, obs dieses Jahr was wird. Ich muss dann Sonntags immer sooooo früh raus


----------



## JD117 (8. Januar 2017)

Es gibt ihn doch noch: Den echten Naturschnee im Hochsauerland! Jippie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (10. Januar 2017)

Hi, bin oft dabei.
Muss im Winter immer ein wenig abwägen, ob ich nun in die Skistiefel steige oder aufs Bike! 

Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo. Wahrscheinlich fahren wir nächstes Wochenende in Dortmund mit. Sind eventuell zu viert.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (13. Januar 2017)

Ich plane Sonntag in Werne und auch die nächsten Termine, sofern ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (14. Januar 2017)

Ich korrigiere mich. Wir sind nächstes Wochenende sicher bei der Dortmunder Ausgabe anzutreffen. Mich kannst du an einem weiß-blauen POC-Helm und einem fetten Canyon erkennen.


----------



## schmuel (14. Januar 2017)

Winterbiking im märkischen Sauerland [emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem C1905 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Januar 2017)

Da liegt ja fast gar nix. Bei uns liegt leider mehr Schnee. 
Hoffentlich ist die weiße Pracht bald vorbei und ich kann wieder aufs Rad


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (15. Januar 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Da liegt ja fast gar nix. Bei uns liegt leider mehr Schnee.
> Hoffentlich ist die weiße Pracht bald vorbei und ich kann wieder aufs Rad



Verstehe ich nicht. Schnee und Fahrrad schließt sich doch nicht aus!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Schnee aber zuviel wird, dann kommt man mit Bike nicht mehr durch. Bei sonem bissken Gefissel wie auf dem Bild oben, sehe ich das ein, da fahr ich auch noch. Aber wenn der Schnee ca. 40 cm und höher ist, dann isses für mich vorbei mit fahren


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (16. Januar 2017)

Apropos. Gibt es gerade im Sauerland irgendwelche Ambitionen einen/eine Snowride/Fatbiketour durchzuführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (12. Februar 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Apropos. Gibt es gerade im Sauerland irgendwelche Ambitionen einen/eine Snowride/Fatbiketour durchzuführen?



Habe mein Fatbike seit letzter Woche wieder zurück. Hier vor Ort fehlt jetzt allerdings der Schnee...


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Februar 2017)

Schade. Vielleicht fällt aber nochmal Schnee, dann muss man sich spontan verabreden.


----------



## bjeffi333 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo Jungs!...und/oder Mädels??
Gibts hier noch mehr abfahrtsorientierte Biker im Raum HSK bzw MK?? Rund um Arnsberg habe ich sämtliche Trails mittlerweile entdeckt...aber da ich zugezogen bin, fahre ich hier eigentlich meistens alleine...


----------



## Wolsif (21. Februar 2017)

bjeffi333 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!...und/oder Mädels??
> Gibts hier noch mehr abfahrtsorientierte Biker im Raum HSK bzw MK?? Rund um Arnsberg habe ich sämtliche Trails mittlerweile entdeckt...aber da ich zugezogen bin, fahre ich hier eigentlich meistens alleine...


Komme aus Hemer und arbeite in Meschede, von daher kein Problem mal vorbeizukommen. Fahre auch viel alleine, weil meine Freunde alle nicht so die Trail-Liebhaber sind 
Rund um Arnsberg kenne ich noch so gut wie gar keine Trails, bin also gerne für ne Trail-Tour zu haben!


----------



## bjeffi333 (21. Februar 2017)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Komme aus Hemer und arbeite in Meschede, von daher kein Problem mal vorbeizukommen. Fahre auch viel alleine, weil meine Freunde alle nicht so die Trail-Liebhaber sind
> Rund um Arnsberg kenne ich noch so gut wie gar keine Trails, bin also gerne für ne Trail-Tour zu haben!


----------



## bjeffi333 (21. Februar 2017)

Gerne! Meld dich einfach wenn du Lust hast. Meine Runden zu Hause sind meist so zwischen 20 und 35km...bin da ganz flexibel...hauptsache trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (22. Februar 2017)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Komme aus Hemer und arbeite in Meschede, von daher kein Problem mal vorbeizukommen. Fahre auch viel alleine, weil meine Freunde alle nicht so die Trail-Liebhaber sind
> Rund um Arnsberg kenne ich noch so gut wie gar keine Trails, bin also gerne für ne Trail-Tour zu haben!


Gibt es eigentlich rund um Hemer gute Trails? Vorallem der Berg bei Brockhausen sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## bjeffi333 (22. Februar 2017)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich rund um Hemer gute Trails? Vorallem der Berg bei Brockhausen sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


Ja gibt es definitiv. In Richtung Deilinghofen soll es....habe ich aber auch bisher nur gehört...würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird und man die Trails beim Stolleneinsatz nicht mehr nur zerstört, führe ich dort gerne mal rum. Hab da auch noch nicht alles abgefahren und irgendwie scheint sich auf dem Berg immer mal wieder was zu verändern.


----------



## Wolsif (22. Februar 2017)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich rund um Hemer gute Trails? Vorallem der Berg bei Brockhausen sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.



Ja genau da kenn ich 2 ganz schöne Trails. Mehr aber auch nicht. Wenns noch mehr gibt, bitte mich bei der nächsten Tour nicht vergessen!


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (22. Februar 2017)

welche meinst du?


----------



## Wolsif (22. Februar 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> welche meinst du?


Den "Ostenbergtrail", wo du unten an der Sitzbank raus kommst und den Trail, der nicht weit von dem Sitzplatz oben am Berg den Einstieg hat und wo du dann unten am Fluss rauskommst.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (22. Februar 2017)

Jau. Das sind zwei echte Highlights. Da kann man nicht meckern und da lohnt sich auch die Plackerei nach oben. Im Frühjahr wollte ich mal die zwei Abfahrten ins Stephanopeler Tal erkunden. Eine davon ist brandneu und angeblich steil. Außerdem werden wir uns mal den Iserlohnern anschließen. Die kennen sich auch gut aus


----------



## Wolsif (23. Februar 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Jau. Das sind zwei echte Highlights. Da kann man nicht meckern und da lohnt sich auch die Plackerei nach oben. Im Frühjahr wollte ich mal die zwei Abfahrten ins Stephanopeler Tal erkunden. Eine davon ist brandneu und angeblich steil. Außerdem werden wir uns mal den Iserlohnern anschließen. Die kennen sich auch gut aus


Die kenne ich auch noch nicht... 
Wäre bei der Erkundung dabei, wenn's nichts ausmacht

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (23. Februar 2017)

Ich komme aus Balve.  Im Balver Wald Richtung Deilinghofen kenne ich auch die Strecken.  Alles nicht wild,  aber schön zu fahren. Falls mal eine Tour ansteht,  bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Kraxler23 (23. Februar 2017)

Das hört sich gut an! Da bin ich auch mit von der Partie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (24. Februar 2017)

Stephanopel kenne ich nur vom Rennradfahren. Das finde ich echt top! Lohnt es sich dort mal mit dem MTB zu fahren? 
Ich suche keine krassen Trails, sondern eher Forstautobahn und flowige Trails.


----------



## CrossX (24. Februar 2017)

Von Stephanopel geht es halt immer nur kräftig bergauf.  Aber Richtung Balve sind da schon einige schöne Wege.  Verfahren ist ja quasi unmöglich,  weil es nur in eine Richtung geht


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (24. Februar 2017)

Zwischen Stephanopeler Talstraße und Volkringhausen kann man richtig gut Höhenmeter sammeln und flowig bergab fahren.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (25. Februar 2017)

Klingt gut. Muss bald den Crosser wieder gegen das Fully tauschen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robmosh (2. März 2017)

Also wenn hier mal eine Trailtour geguided wird wäre ich auch gerne an dabei.
Für mich kann es auch gerne steil und ruppig sein. Flow ist ja bekanntlich für jeden was anderes.

Kenne mich leider bisher kaum aus im HSK und kann leider keine Strecken anbieten. 
Wenn aber mal Bedarf kann ich in Ausgleich was im Bergischen zeigen


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (9. März 2017)

Tour 1 Morgen gemütliche Trailtour zwischen Menden und Panzerwald. Ca. 30 km und 500-600 hm. Startpunkt 13:00 Lehrerparkplatz Gesamtschule Menden Gisbert Kranz Straße. Schlammig und sonnig.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (9. März 2017)

Tour 2 am Samstag: Endurolastig mit Ca. 30% Singletrailanteil. 27 km Ca. 850 hm, bei Bedarf kann man auch noch länger und exploren. Treffpunkt Volkringhausen Wanderparkplatz beim Schützenheim um 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Wolsif (10. März 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Tour 1 Morgen gemütliche Trailtour zwischen Menden und Panzerwald. Ca. 30 km und 500-600 hm. Startpunkt 13:00 Lehrerparkplatz Gesamtschule Menden Gisbert Kranz Straße. Schlammig und sonnig.


Mmh könntest du die Tour nicht Samstag machen, dann wäre ich dabei  bin aber noch nicht der schnellste trailheizer

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (10. März 2017)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (10. März 2017)

Bis morgen


----------



## GTTF3 (3. April 2018)

bjeffi333 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!...und/oder Mädels??
> Gibts hier noch mehr abfahrtsorientierte Biker im Raum HSK bzw MK?? Rund um Arnsberg habe ich sämtliche Trails mittlerweile entdeckt...aber da ich zugezogen bin, fahre ich hier eigentlich meistens alleine...



Ich möchte mal möglichst viele ST miteinander verbinden. . Hast Du GPS Daten. .. dann mache ich mal eine Map.


----------



## GTTF3 (13. April 2018)

Hier eine Runde um Arnsberg ... ca. 45 km

https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/29305652?code=qnu96j-Tu88kRiifBsZBboIofGNx2MrkARcEfadnLk1IaNCy8M


----------



## GTTF3 (19. April 2018)

Möchte das Unterforum für Sauerland beleben...

Los ihr sturen Sauerländer!


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

Keine Zeit. Sind alle biken bei dem Wetter. [emoji16]
Dann schlag mal was vor, wie hier Schwung rein kommen soll


----------



## GTTF3 (19. April 2018)

Ich war gestern! 40km heute Füße hoch!

Also Themen wie....
Welche Strecken sind schon wieder frei nach Friderike...

Wie sieht die Konfliktsituation bei uns aus? 

Wäre ein Bikepark im Arnsberg möglich?

Trailempfehlungen

GPS Tausch.. . 

Gemeinsame Touren?
...
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern! 40km heute Füße hoch!
> 
> Also Themen wie....
> Welche Strecken sind schon wieder frei nach Friderike...
> ...



Also, im Balver Wald ist zu 99% alles weg nach dem Sturm.

Konflikte gibt's da meines Wissens auch keine. Ich hatte in über 10 Jahren noch nie Stress, weder mit Wanderen noch mit Waldarbeitern oder sonst was.
 Freundlich Grüßen und ab und zu mal langsamer werden oder gar stehen bleiben wirkt Wunder.

Gemeinsame Touren finde ich gut, GPS Tausch nur bedingt. Ich gebe ungerne meine Secret Spots an Unbekannte weiter.
Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mit mir zusammen fahren.
Den wer weiß, ob der jenige sich auch dort benennen kann.

Im Mai wollte ich eh mal eine Runde im Balver Wald anbieten. Tourlänge und Datum müssen wir dann gucken


----------



## GTTF3 (19. April 2018)

Unser Hot Spots sind noch nicht frei Jägerpfad und Lörmeckeweg noch voll Bäume


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2018)

Wird da den noch gearbeitet, oder bleibt das jetzt ewig so? Bin gestern von der Möhne Richtung Arnsberg gefahren, da sieht es ja noch schlimm aus in den Wäldern


----------



## GTTF3 (20. April 2018)

Stämme sind zum Teil markiert, teilweise entastet! 
Keine Ahnung wann das weitergehen soll! 
Ist im Moment ne neue Disziplin. .. Mountainbike Hindernisslauf! 

Aber das auch zum Teil die Waldroute " Premium Wanderweg" betroffen ist! Werde ich mal beim Sauerlandtourismus nach fragen!


----------



## Davidos (6. Juli 2018)

Hi,

wollte heute im Raum Arnsberg (oder Nähe A46) auf's MTB. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kurz Bescheid sagen ;-)


----------



## hammjon (19. Juli 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Unser Hot Spots sind noch nicht frei Jägerpfad und Lörmeckeweg noch voll Bäume


Jägerpfad wurde vor einer Woche freigeschnitten. 
Das einzige was mir noch bekannt ist, wo Bäume liegen, ist der Trail vom Möhneseeturm hinunter und am Ende oberhalb des Auptketals Richtung Moosfelde (Hier und da sind noch ein paar Forstautobahnen dicht, die eh kaum benutzt werden)
Was verstehst du unter Lörmeckeweg?


----------



## GTTF3 (21. Juli 2018)

Lörmeckeweg.... oberhalb vom Altenfeld... Richtung  Seltersberg bzw. Kreuzkapelle... da sah es vor einigen Wochen noch Wild aus.. da es aber zuvor einen ordentlichen Stich hoch geht... habe ich es die letzten Tage vermieden biege dann immer runter zum Pferdehof ab und dann den Steinmännchen weg nach Wenigloh hoch...


----------



## GTTF3 (21. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand ob der Ruhrhöhenweg von Winterberg nach Arnsberg frei ist... wollte den mal einen Tag fahren... als Alternative auch den Höhenflug von Kahler Asten nach Eslohe....


----------



## Punella (20. September 2018)

Hallo 
ich suche Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Rothaarstieg nach dem Rhein Weser Turm hat da jemand Erfahrungen


----------



## basmati (21. September 2018)

Nach dem Rhein Weser Turm ? von welcher Seite gesehen? 

Das Alpenhaus z.B.
http://www.alpenhaus.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punella (21. September 2018)

Ich wollt den Rotharstieg von Brilon fahren also kommen wir dann aus Richtung Jagdhaus


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2018)

Hat vielleicht jemand hier ein paar Nette MTB Touren mit Start in Willingen ?

Schön wären Touren um die 30 bis 50 km und Gern auch mit ein paar Trails.

Bin in der ersten Oktober Woche nochmal 4 Tage dort und will nicht nur im Park Fahren.


----------



## Punella (21. September 2018)

Von der bike Arena Tour Nr 30 zum Diemelsee hat schöne Ausblicke und einige nette Trail


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2018)

Punella schrieb:


> Von der bike Arena Tour Nr 30 zum Diemelsee hat schöne Ausblicke und einige nette Trail


Ja. Da gibt es aber eine Version 2.0 von die noch schöner is und die ich schon Gefahren bin und auf der Liste habe.

Noch weitere Vorschläge ?


----------



## Punella (21. September 2018)

Dann bist du sicher auch schon den Brioner Kammweg gefahren von Willingen Richtung Bruchhausen und dann weiter Richtung Brilon Gibt es schöne Trail


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2018)

Punella schrieb:


> Dann bist du sicher auch schon den Brioner Kammweg gefahren von Willingen Richtung Bruchhausen und dann weiter Richtung Brilon Gibt es schöne Trail



Kann sein, weiß ich aber grad nicht genau.
Die letzten Touren in Willingen sind schon ne weile her. War in letzter Zeit immer nur im Park wenn ich dort war.

Hättest du GPS Daten ?


----------



## Punella (21. September 2018)

Leider nicht ich bin den ohne mein navi gefahren da ich schon mal den Weg zu Fuß gegangen 
Aber der Weg ist von Willingen gut ausgeschildert da ein round weg für zwei Tage zu Fuß ist ist aber mit dem Rad gut zu schaffen 
Auf Outdoor aktiv gibt es aber sicher die Daten


----------



## Helius-FR (21. September 2018)

Punella schrieb:


> Leider nicht ich bin den ohne mein navi gefahren da ich schon mal den Weg zu Fuß gegangen
> Aber der Weg ist von Willingen gut ausgeschildert da ein round weg für zwei Tage zu Fuß ist ist aber mit dem Rad gut zu schaffen
> Auf Outdoor aktiv gibt es aber sicher die Daten



Ok.
Hoffe hier kommt noch was mit GPS Daten.

Touren aus dem Netz können ja auch gern mal zum Reinfalll werden...


----------



## GTTF3 (23. September 2018)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/t46783582?ref=atd

Hat ein Freund neulich grfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torty0778 (17. Februar 2019)

Hi.
Ich bin aus Arnsberg und suche nette Trails. Kennt jemand was in der Gegend?

Lg


----------



## CrossX (17. Februar 2019)

Jägerpfad und Löckepfad sind in Arnsberg echt klasse. Gibt es nen Haufen GPS Tracks zu.


----------



## torty0778 (1. März 2019)

Den Jägerpfad habe ich schon in meinen Favoriten. Den Löckepfad allerdings noch nicht...
Danke schonmal

Lg


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Einige werden es schon in der Bike gelesen haben.
Stefan Loibl, geht auf seiner 2 Runde Deutschland-Trail, diesmal von West nach Ost.  Er kommt zwangsläufig durchs Sauerland und sucht die schönsten Singeltrails.

https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland.html

Bestimmt können wir dabei mit gpx Daten helfen!
Und auch direkt mitfahren. Einige Wege sind derzeit noch ziemlich kaputt vom Rücken.

Ich würde einen neuen Thread eröffnen. 

Ich bin derzeit noch angeschlagen vom einer OP, hoffe aber fit zu sein, oder leihe mir ein E-bike... 

Ich kenne mich in und um Arnsberg gut aus und habe als Anfang habe ich Grob an den:

XR Ruhrhöhenweg 
O Plackweg Bochstall nach Hirschberg
X8 Jägerpfad
< Lörmeckepfad/Emsenweg
□ Steinmännchenweg Wenigloh nach Arnsberg
X1 Wichlerhöhe nach Arnsberg

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Neheim, sind die 8 Schätze noch fahrbar?

Wäre schön wenn wir gemeinsam helfen können!


----------



## GTTF3 (23. Oktober 2019)

Macht jemand aus der Gegend Sauerland beim Winterpokal mit? Wenn ja hat jemand Lust eine gemeinsames Team zu bilden?


----------

